# Need opinions on hunting with an Allen bow



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Sounds like a Speedster (2 idlers and cams on hanger brackets at the limb tips, 2 idlers on posts that extend from the handle; remove the cables from the handle idlers to reduce the weight to 35#; solid glass limbs). You have to decide for yourself whether you want to assume the risk inherent in shooting your bow (or any bow, for that matter). However, I shot Allen bows for years. I still have a 1978 Speedster I shoot periodically with no worries. I wouldn't shoot one with any visible defects in the riser or limbs, but that goes for any bow.


----------



## smithbm (Sep 14, 2006)

That's pretty much what I was thinking. Everything looks pristine to the naked eye. Do you have any advice on arrow selection? Should I approach it the same way I would with a newer, faster bow? The arrows that my dad used were aluminum 2018's. He also gave me a dozen aluminum 2117's but they feel a little too stiff to me. I'll probably just stick with what I have for a few seasons and refletch the 2018's (they have some beat up plastic imitation turkey feathers on them right now).


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Depends on draw length. I shot woods and 2016s from mine. I'd probably try carbons weighted up to about 450 grains.


----------

